# CLOSED 🌸 Portia crafting Ironwood Cupboard! 🌸



## TaylaJade (Apr 13, 2020)

Hey guys!
My girl Portia is crafting an Ironwood Cupboard. I dunno how long she’s been at it but hopefully she’ll continue for a while!
I’ll let one person in at a time via Dodo code so shoot me a pm. 
Please leave via the airport after you get the diy. 
Tips are not necessary but definitely welcomed! Would love some IGB to improve my island or star fragments as I haven’t got any yet :,(

EDIT: Portia’s house is north of the airport in the back line of houses. 
Please be quick to come over when I send you the code as a lot of people have messaged me! 
Also! Let me know if she stops crafting!


----------



## jubi (Apr 13, 2020)

hi! can i come please  i will give some igb tip


----------



## JaneIIe (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi! I would love to come and stop by is she’s still crafting! ^^


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to come over! Will bring IGB


----------



## zenni (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 13, 2020)

jubi said:


> hi! can i come please  i will give some igb tip


Sending you a PM


----------



## Tsen (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi I'd love to come by 

Edit: PM sent!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 13, 2020)

PM sent. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ohemgrace (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi I’m interested!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 13, 2020)

sent a PM c:


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi, I would love to come. Do you need an aries fragment too for this month?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I stop by please? C:


----------



## Sylveon99 (Apr 13, 2020)

I would like to stop by! I'll bring a star fragment


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I please come


----------



## lizardon (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I stop by pls? Will drop off some IGB, thx


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 13, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## Richluna (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I please stop by?
Ty


----------



## Ferluna93 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello, I want to visit!!


----------



## danioof (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to stop by if you're still accepting people!


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi everyone! Thanks for you’re responses. There is a LONG list of people so I appreciate your patience. I’ll just reiterate that it would be great if you could come ASAP after I send you the dodo code ) if it’s more than 5 minutes I will move onto the next person in the list.


----------



## Deca (Apr 13, 2020)

Would love to come by please! :3


----------



## Ozark (Apr 13, 2020)

Can i please visit? thanks


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to visit if she's still crafting!


----------



## BaileyEloise (Apr 14, 2020)

If she’s still crafting, I’d love to stop by!


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 14, 2020)

Sorry for the delay guys! Thanks for your patience  sorry I haven’t messaged y’all yet, but your names are on my list!


----------



## Notoriousbro (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d love to get the recipe if you are still doing this


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come please


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 14, 2020)

I want to visit if not to late


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 14, 2020)

hi, is she still crafting?


----------



## poutysprout (Apr 14, 2020)

If possible I would like to stop by!


----------



## Chibin (Apr 14, 2020)

I she still crafting?
I'd like to visit!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2020)

I'll love to come if she's still crafting!!! <3 Will tip  IGB!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi! Hope I'm not too late and that you're not too overwhelmed. I'd love to come by!
I'll bring some IGB <3


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to come if possible!


----------



## akimaki (Apr 14, 2020)

ah i'd love to come if she's still doing it!! can bring a tip


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey guys! 
I’m closing this thread as I have things to do IRL  Thanks to everyone who came and left tips - very appreciated. To those I didn’t get to - I’m so sorry! Send me a DM if you want me to make the cupboard for you. It takes 12 wood, 6 iron and the iron dresser (7 wood and 4 nuggets). I also have the iron dresser recipe so I can make that with your mats!! 
Xx Tayla


----------



## ryugi21 (Apr 14, 2020)

**EDIT**

Oops sorry I didn't see initially that it was already closed. Please lock the thread <3

Hello may I please come over? Will bring you IGB and present


----------

